# Nigoras on Board



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Bailey, my Angora goat, will be due June 26th. The father is a blue eyed Nigerian. It was an oops pregnancy in that I didn't want it to happen when it happened! You see, Bailey is a year old on May 31st! But because he is a smaller buck, I decided to not lute her when it happened. I was really shocked she was in heat in late January! You should have been there, it was a perfect storm of fail. 

I apparently hadn't latched the chain properly on George and Artie's pen. Since it was a nice day, I was doing hoof trimming. As I led Bailey past the boys, George got a whiff of her and barreled through the gate like a goat shaped battering ram! Bailey has always been flighty and nervous, so when George came charging towards us, she took off and ripped the lead rope right out of my hand (yay ropeburn). I chased George around with a new lead while ran after a terrufued Bailey like his hooves are on fire! All it took was Bailey tripping, bum up in the air and front legs bent under her, and he hit his mark. Thus, his newest kids were conceived. Yea, not my finest moment as a goat keeper. 

Biotracking has confirmed her status as with kid! Here are pictures of her, before being shorn and afterwards. Also, pictures of George!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh wow, that's got to be the funniest goat conception story I've ever heard. xD
Well congrats on the soon to be tiny fluffy kids. Hope you get a few doeling :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Today after trimming her hooves, I took the opportunity to feel up her tummy! I felt a kid rocking and rolling!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

She is getting closer! And much wider, all of the sudden. It is was like she just poofed out one day, and got a baby belly on her!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

That is a hilarious conception story. 
I hope the kidding goes smoothly.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that story is hilarious!!!! too bad no one was around to make a video of it! hahaha!

good luck with kidding Bailey! those kids will be SOOO cute!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha! That's hysterical!!! Can't wait to see pics of those babies!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, your nigerian buck looks just like mine, but mine has horns. I wonder if they from the same bloodlines?You can see a pic of him in my introduction thread-it's called "Hi, I'm new", not very old. He still doesn't have name, but I'm working on it. I absolutely love my buck, so naturally I think yours is extremely handsome too! I'm sure the kids will be adorable.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I found the entire situation pretty funny after it happened. During, I was like, noooooooo, goat assault!

I just hope she is a good mother. Since she literally just turned a year old on May 31st, she may or may not be, being younger. I have pritchard nipples for bottle feeding and a weak kid syringe on hand, just in case. Plus other kidding supplies, from when Yoko became a mother.

She is also kind of skittish. But she loves treats. She is fine with getting touched and petted as long as treats are going into her mouth. But once they are gone, so is she! I've been giving her a banana a day, to make sure she's good on potassium! I can't feed her a banana fast enough, she likes them so much!



NDlover said:


> Wow, your nigerian buck looks just like mine, but mine has horns. I wonder if they from the same bloodlines?You can see a pic of him in my introduction thread-it's called "Hi, I'm new", not very old. He still doesn't have name, but I'm working on it. I absolutely love my buck, so naturally I think yours is extremely handsome too! I'm sure the kids will be adorable.


The chamoise color is pretty common. My buck is bred from almost exclusively goats who come from Go'tacres, in Indiana. Though the breeder is no longer a member of the AGS as of 2010.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Bailey is so vocal today. She usually never makes a sound, even when she is excited about food or is separated from the other girls. But today, she's been calling and calling. Her voice sounds normal, not distressed. Also, she's been flagging her tail almost constantly! 

She has 13 days to go.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like she is in heat?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

NDlover said:


> Sounds like she is in heat?


Biotracking confirmed her pregnancy, not to mention I feel kicky little babies each time I hold her tummy (and she is HUGE!). But it is strange! One of my NDs is in heat, maybe she's picking up on those vibes.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I didn't mean you didn't know what you were about, sorry. I just thought it was odd that she would act like that. I've never had one act like she was in heat that close to kidding before, but I guess they're all diffferent!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

One of my Nigerian's get's SOOOOOO vocal the day she kids. Good luck!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Methinks it is going to be GO TIME soon, likely the next few days. Her tail ligaments have completely relaxed. I mean, not there. When I wrapped my hand around her tailbone, I could touch my fingertips through the skin!

You can see in the last picture (taken about a half an hour ago) that she cannot hold her tail strait up! It leans to the side!

She is also normally rather aloof. But today she was all up in my face. Almost like she was feeling needy.

And want to know the most amazing thing? A kid was positioned so well that I could hear a *heartbeat*! Yep, I had my stethoscope with me. I listened to Bailey's heartbeat first, then moved it to her tummy, right in front of her udder. Kids have such fast little heartbeats!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, cool! I hope to see little Nigoras soon! I'm interested to see what they look like.
I've been wondering lately: I don't really know how to feel if a doe's going to have more than one kid; is there some trick to it? I can feel kids, just can't tell if it's more then one.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!! hope kidding goes smoothly. Bailey is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I sure hope it goes smoothy, too! My first kidding ever (Yoko's) had a stuck kid to complicate things. But thankfully I was confident enough to go in and reposition the kid, and then all went well! Didn't hurt that my mother was there, and she catches human babies for a living. 

I weighed Bailey, she is 94lbs! I wonder how much of that is kid weight and amniotic fluid. She is going to look so deflated once she kids! 

I already have a home lined up for a wethered boy, if she has any boys. A close friend's son wants a goat of his own, so a fluffy nigora lad would be perfect for him!


----------

